# Hi im newww



## babynik14 (May 3, 2007)

im Nikki!! i have a sphodromantis and she is still little.. lol (dont know the terms yet..) and yea.. i will post pics cause i love taking pics ..


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 3, 2007)

Hi Nikki, welcome to the forum!


----------



## OGIGA (May 4, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 5, 2007)

Top of the morning to yer!


----------



## robo mantis (May 5, 2007)

Welcome


----------

